# Tribute to Toy Prototype Painter Ed Wires



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm posting this in here also, because Ed was a Giant in the action figure community...

My friend Ed Wires, who painted the build ups for the box art on Fairbanx Models recent She Creature and Victoria Frankenstein, passed away suddenly in his workshop on August 12th. He was 38. He was a legend in the toy industry, and was a genuinely warm and kind human being. He was the kind of guy that would give you the shirt off his back and buy you five more.

I wanted to share some of his work and tributes to him with the HobbyTalk community.

The Monster Mates model kits:

































A very heartfelt tribute to Ed from his oldest friend, sculptor Bill Mancuso:

http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/main/billy-mancusos-tribute-to-eddie-wires

A tribute from a fan of his action figure work:






An interview with Ed by Ken Lily, formerly of Palisades Toys:

http://blogzilly.blogspot.com/2010/04/eddie-wires-is-still-my-personal-jesus.html

His website, where you can see much of his work:

http://www.wiresproductions.com/

Ed Rocking out some Queen, singing with his band:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTYsihLrfx4&feature=player_embedded#!

Action Figure Insider Tribute pt 1:

http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/main/a-tribute-to-eddie-wires-part-1

Action Figure Insider Tribute pt 2:

http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/main/tribute-to-eddie2-industry

He will be missed.

-J


----------

